# Trying to have 5.1 with a PC...



## gmgo (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok, so here is my situation. I have recently bought a new PC with a motherboard that fully supports 5.1, offering both 6 RCA plugs as well as the Optical (both analogue and digital).

My problem comes with my 5.1 device. I have a Sony Home Theatre DAV-DZ3K, which is both a DVD player and a 5.1 device.

And it seems that the ONLY plug for Audio-input is the typical Red and White RCA cables. Is there anyway I can get my computer send 5.1 to that device? :4-dontkno

I always thought that you can't send 5.1 through a typical Red and White RCA, but when my father bought a Blu-ray Player, they told him to plugged with the Red and White RCA to the DVD-5.1 home theater (also from Sony) and he would get 5.1, and so he did and 5.1 worked just fine (and I'm not talking about the same sound on the 5 speakers, but actual real 5.1).


----------



## aswanted (Nov 20, 2009)

gmgo said:


> Ok, so here is my situation. I have recently bought a new PC with a motherboard that fully supports 5.1, offering both 6 RCA plugs as well as the Optical (both analogue and digital).
> 
> My problem comes with my 5.1 device. I have a Sony Home Theatre DAV-DZ3K, which is both a DVD player and a 5.1 device.
> 
> And it seems that the ONLY plug for Audio-input is the typical Red and White RCA cables. Is there anyway I can get my computer send 5.1 to that device? :4-dontkno


No.



gmgo said:


> I always thought that you can't send 5.1 through a typical Red and White RCA, but when my father bought a Blu-ray Player, they told him to plugged with the Red and White RCA to the DVD-5.1 home theater (also from Sony) and he would get 5.1, and so he did and 5.1 worked just fine (and I'm not talking about the same sound on the 5 speakers, but actual real 5.1).


You are correct; you cannot send a 5.1 signal through a stereo analogue connection. You can send a 5.1 signal through 6 analogue audio cables, or a digital (optical or coax) cable, or HDMI (I think). Any Blu-ray player worth its salt should have one or more digital audio outputs; using stereo RCA connectors will only provide pseudo-surround generated by the surround amplifier.


----------

